
Show HN: Evolution Chamber - anishathalye
http://evolution.hackmit.org/
======
Udo
I love it, but the server seems overloaded. Because it reacts so slowly it's a
bit hard to tell what's going on. What does the "Progress" stat represent,
exactly?

~~~
anishathalye
Yep... a couple of people on the HackMIT organizing team built this in the
last 18 hours at a hackathon, and the code... isn't the most efficient. Sorry
about that.

The "progress" stat represents the progress on the current generation. Once we
have enough user votes to infer the fitness of individuals in the current
generation, we can perform selection and mutation to produce the next
generation.

------
brobdingnagian
Related (and cooler, no offense:) [http://boxcar2d.com/](http://boxcar2d.com/)

~~~
vmorgulis
[http://rednuht.org/genetic_cars_2/](http://rednuht.org/genetic_cars_2/)

Is it the same ?

~~~
tofof
From that very page: "Loosely based on BoxCar2D, but written from scratch,
only using the same physics engine"

~~~
vmorgulis
I asked because I have a "Get flashplayer" icon on boxcar2d.com. I'm on
Debian.

------
amelius
Research has shown that making a selection between a limited set of options a
large number of times is very exhausting for the brain. So I don't think this
is really a good solution to any problem. But it is interesting, nonetheless.

A better idea could be to present these options while the subject's brain is
being scanned using some neuro-imaging technique, and based on these signals
let the system evolve.

------
jal278
If you enjoy this logo-evolution idea, you'd probably also enjoy Picbreeder
([http://picbreeder.org/](http://picbreeder.org/)) which allows you to breed
pictures (generally, not only restricted to a particular logo) represented by
neural networks, through an evolutionary algorithm.

------
Kiro
How can I create my own evolution? It started on generation 90 for me and
already looked good. Is it bugged?

~~~
anishathalye
Everyone works on evolving the same population together. We built this in a
very short period, and so there's no support for evolving your own population
yet (unless you want to deploy your own version of the script).

